# My first bike coming back to life. 36 "C" Schwinn



## Dgoldman (Apr 1, 2017)

I removed the rattle can blue but the original paint was shot. She's getting a fresh start. Progress so far.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2017)

Now that's a Schwinn I would enjoy bringing back to life. Looks like the paint was originally Black?


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 1, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Now that's a Schwinn I would enjoy bringing back to life. Looks like the paint was originally Black?



Yes. It will be all black with red upfront by headtube. Proper scallops and dart accents. I could faintly see all proper color combo and accents.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 5, 2017)

So far so good looking great - can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Now that's a Schwinn I would enjoy bringing back to life. Looks like the paint was originally Black?



Isn't the detail on the seat tube black?  Would that have made to original color red with black details?


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 6, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Isn't the detail on the seat tube black?  Would that have made to original color red with black details?



It looks like that because the original paint is so badly worn. When I un covered the rest of the bike it clearly was all solid red at the head tube and under the front badge.


----------



## Dgoldman (May 27, 2017)

Here's an update. Started painting today. When I was removing the rattle can blue the original paint was barely visable. Here is the tank and fork finished in the original colors when the bike was new in 36. Also, a few pieces of chrome back. Original Torrington bars with a Delta horn button I made. More painting tomorrow.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 27, 2017)

the black and red looks awesome! Nice work. I like C models.


----------



## Dave K (May 27, 2017)

Nice work.  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 28, 2017)

Very nice...color scheme is really cool!


----------



## Dgoldman (May 28, 2017)

Frame and rack today. The booth is crude but it works!


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2017)

Beautiful! That's going to be a killer ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2017)

One of the coolest paint schemes out there


----------



## Tikibar (May 29, 2017)

Rising from the ashes. 
I dub thee "The Phoenix"


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 30, 2017)

Pretty sweet saddle, is that a SchwinnXchange saddle resto?


----------



## Dgoldman (May 30, 2017)

Sorry, not sure what you mean? It's the original Torrington de luxe and I had a guy by the name of Gary in Long Beach restore it. He did a really nice job and reasonable.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 30, 2017)

Gotcha, yup that's Gary "SchwinnXchange"


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 3, 2017)

Paints all done! Fenders were the hardest to get straight.

Waiting to get the last few pieces back from chrome. Need to relace the rims. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Haven't laced rims before although I have trued many through out the years.  Four cross correct?

View attachment 476187


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2017)

nice. did you use stencils for the paint?


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 5, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 6, 2017)

This is a good guide to lacing the rims:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lacing-wheels.413/

Scroll down that page for the steps


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 8, 2017)

Good work!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 11, 2017)

Before and after! First time lacing. This rim had a bullet dent in it from when it was on a farm. Only took me about 15 times and a lot swearing to figure it out.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks amazing


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 11, 2017)

Great job documenting this entire resto. Beautiful work !


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 13, 2017)

Amazing! Is the rim re-chromed or what did you use to make the rim silver?


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 13, 2017)

Tikibar said:


> Amazing! Is the rim re-chromed or what did you use to make the rim silver?



All re-chromed along with the rest of the parts.  
Should be able to start building in a week or so.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 13, 2017)

I would have guessed Time-Machine...it looks brand new!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 29, 2017)

Close to final assembly yet?


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 29, 2017)

Beautiful!
Can't wait to see the finished product-well done!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 29, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Close to final assembly yet?



All chrome is back except chainguard. Been really busy last two weeks and out of town last two weekends. Will start to assemble this weekend and update with a few pics.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 29, 2017)

Only waiting for chainguard to come back from chrome. Will lace the rear wheel and start some assembly this weekend.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm going to throw this out there! I'm in need on one last part I think. I've tried the wanted section but no luck. I need a reflector or my Delta HornLite. If any body can help or knows someone that can help I would appreciate the contact.  Thanks!
Robbie


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 29, 2017)

What's the dimensions of the reflector, color, jewel faceted?


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 29, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> What's the dimensions of the reflector, color, jewel faceted?



I'm needing the reflector that houses the bulb and reflects the light out the lens.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 29, 2017)

Gotcha my bad was thinking side reflectors. What's the diameter of your horn light bezel?


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 30, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Gotcha my bad was thinking side reflectors. What's the diameter of your horn light bezel?



I'll measure it today and get the diameter for you a little later today.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 30, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Gotcha my bad was thinking side reflectors. What's the diameter of your horn light bezel?




Mark - I believe this is what Robbie needs to finish off his horn lite.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks! I have something similar but not sure on the diameter. I'll dig it out later today.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks Guys! I'll get the diameter measurement later today.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 30, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thanks! I have something similar but not sure on the diameter. I'll dig it out later today.



Mark,
The diameter of my bezel is 2".
I 7/8" or 1 15/16" would also work.  If you know of something a little large I'm sure I could adjust by grinding it down to work.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 30, 2017)

I just made a note to dig it out this evening - I'll keep you posted.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 30, 2017)

These might be too big - if you can use either one free for you.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 30, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> These might be too big - if you can use either one free for you.
> 
> View attachment 489559
> 
> ...



Sent you a PM


----------



## Dgoldman (Jul 1, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> Sent you a PM



A big thank you to Markivpedalpusher! The reflector fits perfectly for my HornLite.


----------



## ssc (Jul 23, 2017)

Any update?
Cheers, Steve


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 23, 2017)

Where did you get your stensils????


----------



## Dgoldman (Jul 29, 2017)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Where did you get your stensils????



Stensils are from EBay. I've been out of town the past few weeks and work has tied me up. Should have a update soon.


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 4, 2017)

ssc said:


> Any update?
> Cheers, Steve



It's been a little ruff Steve with work, traveling and a few family matters. I'll be working on it this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, here's an update. Then and now. Having a good day putting her together. Wet sanded the paint and polished today. She's going together pretty well. I've had a few snags here and there. It's like putting toys together at Christmas! Robbie


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 5, 2017)

That's going to look great!


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 5, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> That's going to look great!



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 5, 2017)

Done for the nite. Tomorrow the rear fender, the rack, hopefully the Hornlite, tank, horn button and all electrical.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 5, 2017)

Beautiful! I love the paint scheme. Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

OMG.
It's now a roller! And beautiful one at that! Where's the fan, I'm getting hot flashes.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 5, 2017)

Love that black/red combo. Awesome job.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Very nice! There is a bunch of talent coming out here lately!! You are no exception, nice attention to detail, will be a fantastic bike when it's done! Joe


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 6, 2017)

Its coming along very well.  Thanks for posting your progress. Its inspiring when someone goes all out on these old schwinns.  The attention to detail is priceless.  The payoff is sometimes only knowing that it will escape a trip to the landfill or metal scrapyard for a long long time. Hats off to you.


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 6, 2017)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Its coming along very well.  Thanks for posting your progress. Its inspiring when someone goes all out on these old schwinns.  The attention to detail is priceless.  The payoff is sometimes only knowing that it will escape a trip to the landfill or metal scrapyard for a long long time. Hats off to you.



Thank you! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## ssc (Aug 6, 2017)

That looks great.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 8, 2017)

Maiden ride tonight. It rides really smooth. So close. Tank, DELTA Hornlite, and handle bar button are the only things left. I'm beat!


----------



## Dave K (Aug 9, 2017)

Fantastic!!!!!   Best first bike build I have ever seen hands down.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 9, 2017)

Super close - can't wait to see it done!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> View attachment 473650 View attachment 473651
> Frame and rack today. The booth is crude but it works!




That is an AWESOME paint booth set up! What kind of compressor are you running for your airbrush?


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 9, 2017)

partsguy said:


> That is an AWESOME paint booth set up! What kind of compressor are you running for your airbrush?



I have a full size stand up 60 gal compressor. Used a HVLP detail gun, water and particulate filter inline at gun, sprayed red and black base coat and clear coat at 25 psi. Wet sanded with 2500 grit and polished.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> I have a full size stand up 60 gal compressor. Used a HVLP detail gun, water and particulate filter inline at gun, sprayed red and black base coat and clear coat at 25 psi. Wet sanded with 2500 grit and polished.




Thanks a bunch! I hope to do a lot of painting this year and next. My 1960 Dayton, 1963 Silver Jet, 1955 red Radiobike, and maybe my blue one too...(will pass judgement when it's together finally)...

Then there's the matter of my car, but that may get farmed out, because the color I want is not easy nor cheap.


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 17, 2017)

She's finished!!!!

I first would like to thank all on the CABE who helped me with questions being that it is my first prewar bike and not knowing what was correct. I had many questions, and there were a lot. There are three members here that I can't thank enough. Autocycleplane pretty much took me under his wing from start to finish. He helped me with a model, what was good and what was bad and what to look for in my price range. Through the project, he helped with many questions. He was always eager to help. I can't thank him enough! Thank you Autocycleplane! Markivpedalpusher, chimed in during my assembly stage. He also helped me with many questions and correct parts. I had some good snags on parts and assembly that were driving me nuts. Thanks for getting me through those ruff stages Mark!  Rustjunkie helped with suggestions on my first lacing of bicycle rims. It took me walking away from them many times and re-lacing about 20 times before I got it. Closest I've come to loosing it in a long time! Your suggestions and help was greatly appreciated!

Hopefully one day, I can repay the favors to you all in person. THANK YOU All!!
Robbie


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Sweet looking bike-Congrats! V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 17, 2017)

My pleasure, I had a blast helping you get through it. The bike turned out fantastic, the color combo is a winner. Can't wait to ride it someday.

Oh and nice photos!


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 17, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow that is a awesome bike


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 17, 2017)

Turned out great. Nice color combo.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 17, 2017)

Very well done, it looks great! 
You'll be able to enjoy that for many years to come !!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2017)

Spectacular first! That beauty needs a nice  "Reborn" Birth Certificate.


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 17, 2017)

That is a gorgeous bicycle it came out great. Great job brother.


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 19, 2017)

Just as the others have said, wow what an outstanding job you did! Looks killer! Joe


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Aug 20, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Just as the others have said, wow what an outstanding job you did! Looks killer! Joe



Awesome Schwinn C...I wish My 38 was as Nice...


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 20, 2017)

" ` Dat Baby Dere am NICE !!!"-----Cowboy


----------



## Dgoldman (Oct 10, 2017)

41OLDSTEED said:


> Awesome Schwinn C...I wish My 38 was as Nice...



What color is yours? Have a pic


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2017)

Man this turned out great! First time seeing it since it's been done! Great work man!


----------

